# Empfehlung Schlammsauger



## jochen0504 (9. Jan. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich bin neu hier und deshalb auch noch sehr unsicher.
Ich habe mir voriger Jahr einen Schwimmteich aus GFK bauen lassen
Tiefe ca. 1,8 m Länge 25m Breite 11 m, 1 drittel der Fläche ist flacher  
dort sind verscheiden Pflanzen drin.
Wasserqualität ist top, habe damit keine Probleme

Nun meine Frage : 

Da viele Großstrücher und auch Bäume um den Teich stehen ist es leider fast unvermeidlich das Laub rein fällt.

Welcher Schlammsauger ist zu empfehlen.

Ich habe schon mal den USS 3000 ins Auge gefasst.
Bei dem Gerät z.b. von Gardena habe ich die Bedenken das die Ansaugleistung bei meiner Teichtiefe nicht ausreicht.

Hat jemand evtl. diesen Schlammsauger im Einsatz oder evtl. eine Alternative.
Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät.

Über Hinweise und Tips wäre ich dankbar

Mfg Jochen


----------



## juergen-b (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

servus jochen,



> Bei dem Gerät z.b. von Gardena habe ich die Bedenken das die Ansaugleistung bei meiner Teichtiefe nicht ausreicht.


 die ansaugtiefe spielt hierbei keine rolle da immer erst ab teichoberfläche ansaugkraft benötigt wird.

grundsätzlich sollte ein teich in dieser dimensionierung aber über mehrere oberflächenabsauger verfügen und sich somit das eintragsproblem teilweise schon bei der entstehung minimieren ???

betr. sschlammsauger,

ich denke (laut mir bekannten aussagen) daß du mit dem USS 3000 nicht schlecht bedient bist, alternativ gibt es noch impellerpumpen z.b. fa. sprick "schlammmuli" die auch sehr gut sind - eine solche bauart benutze ich seit jahren für verschiedenste zwecke und kann nur gutes berichten.

alle anderen am markt (mir bekannte) systeme sind spielzeug und bei deinen dimensionen rausgeschmissenens geld.


----------



## jochen0504 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

hallo Jürgen_b

danke erstmal für deine Ausführungen.
einen Oberflächen Skimmer habe ich im Einsatz, nur leider hat der nicht aller geschafft, sodas noch relativ viel Laub im Teich liegt.

ich werde mal nach "schlammuli" sehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hi Jochen,

ich hab da mal ne andere Frage, hast du noch nie versucht lange seile über den Teich zu spannen und auf diese dann Laubschutznetzte zu legen um somit den Laubeinfall in der Herbstzeit zu verhindern ?


----------



## jochen0504 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Ralf

der Teich wurde erst dieses Jahr neu gemacht.

Hatte allerdings in den Teich der vorher existierte solch ein Netz benutzt.
Allerdings muss ich sagen war dies sehr unhandlich (bei der Grösse des Teiches) und sicherlich habe ich da etwas am Netz gespart (nach 2 Jahren war es kaputt).

Welche Sorte Netz wäre optimal evtl. eine Bezugsquelle.

Jochen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Jochen,

leider kann ich dir keine empfehlung bzgl. eines herstellers geben. Du solltest allerdings eins mit geringer Maschung nehmen.

Ich glaub mit -einem- großen Netz bist du in sachen besseres drübberziehen zu zweit besser bedient als mit mehreren kleinen.. dies könnte dann eher eine fummelei werden. Wenn du kein großes Netzt findest, könntest du ja auch 2 kleine vielleicht mit dem durchfädeln von Angelsehne oder so, miteinander verbinden.

Ich hab meins (6x7m glaub ich) bei Toom gekauft für 20 €, meins ist viel stabieler als z.b. Vogelschutznetze und hat eine kleinere Maschung als diese. Leider ist bei mir die Maschung nicht so klein und es fallen die langen Kiefernadeln in den Teich (die auch 1 x pro woche abgefischt werden müssen)  die kleinen Birkenblätter sind leider auch mit reingefallen. Aber alle anderen größeren Blätter blieben auf dem Netz und wurden vom Wind dort runtergeweht.

Wenn sich mal viele Blätter auf dem Netz befinden könntest du, um die last vonm netz zu nehmen, mit einem Laubbläser das laub vom Netz runterblasen.

Als Spannleine hab ich ne herkömmliche Wäscheleine (25m länge glaub ich) genommen, die ist ja aus diesem stabilem gedrehten Drath welcher mit PVC ummantelt ist.

Zu dem Netzt wurden einige Plastikanker geliefert damit man das Netz an den Seiten fixieren kann, ich denke das man da besser mit Zelthaken arbeiten kann.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder.
   
   

Das Netz sollte gut gespannt werden und nicht durchhängen.

Nachdem dann alle Bäume ihr laub verloren haben, habe ich das Netz entfernt.

Machst du für uns auch mal bilder von deinem Teich ?


----------



## jochen0504 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

hier ein mal ein Bild von meinen Teich

Bessere kann ich leider erst machen wenn der Schnee weg ist, sonst sieht man ja nichts 

mfg

Jochen


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Jochen,

die Firma Naturagart bietet Netze mit enger Maschenweite und Befestigungen/Schwimminseln, die auch für große Teiche geeignet sind.
http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/laubschutz.html

Vielleicht ist das ja schon passend für Euch?


----------



## Elfriede (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Jochen,

zum Thema Laubschutznetz kann ich zwar nichts sagen, denn ich benutze kein Netz für meinen Teich, aber mit dem Schlammsauger USS 3000 bin ich sehr zurfrieden, ich habe ihn schon seit Jahren. Kürzlich habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass es dazu auch eine Saugglocke mit Teleskopstange und Schwimmschlauch als Zubehör gibt, die sich für große Teiche sicher besonders gut eignet. Ich werde mir dieses Teil im Frühling kaufen und dann darüber berichten. Mein Teich ist nicht so groß wie Deiner, es ist ein Schwimmteich und misst ohne Außenbecken ca. 13 x 6 m.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen0504 (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo alle zusammen

vielen Dank für die Tips ich werde mich mal diesbezüglich bei den Firmen nachsehen ...

@Elfriede
USS 3000 werde ich mir wohl nun zulegen, was hat dich das Teil gekostet.
Ich habe ein angebot über 549 Euro.

Gruss

Jochen


----------



## Michael K (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Jochen,

http://www.schlamm-muli.de/  ruf auch da mal an und laß Dich beraten.
Ich bin mit dem Schlamm Muli sehr zufrieden die Teile welche ich da vor hatte waren Spielzeug.
Selbst bei Fadenalgen gibt es mit dem Teil keine Probleme.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hallo Jochen,

bei diesem Angebot ( 549 Euro) solltest Du zuschlagen. Zwar weiß ich nicht mehr wieviel ich für den Sauger bezahlt habe, sicher aber sehr viel mehr als der USS 3000 heute kostet, - mein Kauf lag noch in der Zeit vor dem Euro. Auf meiner Suche nach der Saugglocke habe ich den USS 3000 in letzter Zeit nie unter 600-650 Euro gesehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung Schlammsauger*

Hi Jochen, es wäre toll wenn du dich+ deinen teich mal wenn du zeit hast vorstellst. + nen bild vom netzt im herbst wäre auch schön. Bis dahin viel Erfolg beim Netz + Sauger finden.


----------

